# News - Passwort-Klau, Steam-Hacks, Phishing bei Steam, Battle.Net & Co.: Wurden Sie schon einmal Opfer?



## Petra_Froehlich (23. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,817066


----------



## HMCpretender (23. März 2011)

Bei mir wurde noch nie was gehackt. Benutze außer sicheren Passwörtern keine technischen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde noch nie was gehackt. Benutze außer sicheren Passwörtern keine technischen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.


Bei mir wurde noch nie was geklaut, weder im Privaten noch im Beruflichen. Ich änder meine Passwörter zwar nicht alle drei Monate, aber durch min. 20 Zeichen + Zahlen sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind diese Passwörter recht sicher.

Bei WoW benutz ich den b.net Authentificator, eine kleine App für mein iPhone, welche eine achtstellige Zahl generiert, die mit dem Server synchronisiert wird und ich mich dann erst einloggen kann.

Wüsste nicht was ich noch großartig verändern sollte.  

Wobei, der Account von einem Bekannten wurde gehackt. Er hat Jahre nicht gespielt, also ist es ihm nicht aufgefallen. Als er sich dann wieder eingeloggt hat, hat er bemerkt, das sein Char als "Farmchar" missbraucht wurde.

Allerdings regelt Blizzard diese Dinge unkompliziert, der alte Zustand wird wieder hergestellt, d.h. wie im Text erwähnt "alles verloren!" ist selten der Fall.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. März 2011)

wurde auch noch nie gehackt..
hab bei WoW den Blizzard Authenticator benutzt. netter Beigeschmack war bei Bindung an meinen Acc, dass ich ein Corehound Baby bekommen habe^^


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. März 2011)

Niemals sich auf einen anderen Rechner einloggen mit seinen Daten! Rechner sauber halten und aktuell. Daten niemals mit ''Freunden'' teilen. Genau so fuhr ich 4 Jahre lang WoW sicher! Jetzt spiele ich es nicht mehr weil kaputtgepatched!


----------



## SoylentHolger (23. März 2011)

Wurder persönlich noch nie gehackt. Mein bester Freund schon und natürlich auch WOW. War für Ihn eine Heidenarbeit den Account wiederzubekommen und er hatte nur Ärger. Von daher Firewall, Virenscanner, nur am eigenen Rechner einloggen und  ausreichend sichere Passworte.


----------



## LorD-AcE (23. März 2011)

Also ich denke die meisten "Hacks" sind wohl eher auf die Naivität einiger Leute zurückzuführen. So gab es zum Beispiel mal eine Seite auf der man angeblich, ähnlich wie auf bfbcs.com, seine Stats zu CoDO einsehen konnte, dazu musste man sich auf der Homepage "nur" mit seinen Steam-Account einloggen. Wer auf soetwas reinfällt ist selber schuld, genauso wie man immer die Absender der E-Mails die angeblich von Blizzard kommen beachten sollte, leider scheint das Battle.Net mit User-Emails nur so um sich zu schmeissen, so dass man nicht mal 12h nach Anmeldung die ersten Spam und Phishing-Mails im Postfach hat. Ich selbst bin noch nie "gehackt" worden, was wohl daran liegt, dass ich nicht gleich überall meine Accountdaten eintippe wo es super-duper-Sonderaktionen gibt. Denn richtige Hacks bei denen User-Accounts von Servern gestohlen werden sind doch eher die Ausnahme, die meisten verlieren ihre Accounts weil sie unachtsam sind und nicht wirklich lesen bei dem was sie tun, oder aber jede Dreckssoftware ausm Netzladen die dann verseucht ist bis zum abwinken.


----------



## darkfuneral (23. März 2011)

Ja mir ist das mal bei ICQ passiert das ich aber eh schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nutze. Damals war Phishing aber auch nicht in aller Munde wie es heute der Fall ist. Ich bekomme aber auch heute massenhaft solche Mails die auf meinen WoW Account abzielen den ich auch schon Jahre nicht mehr gebrauche.


----------



## maxilink (23. März 2011)

mein steam-account wurde gehacked und das zu einer zeit wo es noch keine einfache möglichkeit gab das rückgängig zu machen, seitdem mach ich einen großen bogen um steam...


----------



## stockduck (23. März 2011)

Ich wurde einmal opfer von phising bei steam. Ein "freund" im steam- dessen account gehackt wurde, hat mich angeschrieben, dass er im steam forum einen post auf einer meiner fragen hinterlassen hat. Blöd war, dass ich wirklich einen thread gestartet hatte und er auch wirklich dazu beitragen hätte können, da er das game auch hatte.

Nunja- auf eine gefakte steamseite geleitet und meine accountdaten eingegeben. Aufeinmal war ich dann aus steam ausgeloggt und dann war mir natürlich klar was passiert ist.

ABER... der phisher konnte natürlich nichts anfangen. Da ich als einer der ersten den steam-email-verify gemacht habe, konnte dieser auch das passwort nicht ändern. Das habe ich nämlich dann natürlich gemacht und die sache war wieder gegessen.

Was aber blöde war ist, dass mein account auch gleichermaßen missbraucht wurde- wenn auch nur für etwa 5min. Das veranlasste steam etwa eine woche später meinen account zu deaktivieren. Die deaktivierung war nach anschreiben des supports aber nach etwa 2 stunden wieder aufgehoben.

Bei mir ging es es etwa um 200 Spiele im wert von etwa 2,5k.


----------



## Batzille (23. März 2011)

Hatte mal feststellen dürfen, nachdem ich Steam nach ca. 6 Monaten wieder reinstalliert hatte, dass mein Account gehackt worden war. 
Hatte dann als erstes beim Support ne Nachricht hinterlassen und dazu noch gescannte Abbilder der Seriennummer. Nach ein paar Stunden war ich wieder in Besitz des Accounts. 
Soweit ich festellen konnte, wurden bei mir 3 Sachen damals geändert.
1. Alle meine Freunde wurden geblockt
2. Mein Bild wurde abgeändert
3. Die E-Mail Adresse wurde abgeändert.


----------



## gammelbude (23. März 2011)

Bin bisher nie "Opfer" von soetwas geworden. Dürfte aber auch daran liegen das ich immer sichere und andere Passwörter benutze und nicht jeden Link anklicke den mir jemand im ICQ schickt...
Die meisten "Hacks" sind ja immer noch Benutzerfehler. Ein Steamkonto "hackt" man nicht mal einfach so.


----------



## Parady (23. März 2011)

Zum Glück ist mir soetwas noch nie passiert. Aber das würde mich auch sehr ärgern und ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann vielleicht sogar Panik bekommen würde. Sowas geht einem ja schon ziemlich auf den Nerv, wenn da auf einmal (im schlimmsten Falle) mehrere Hundert Euro verloren gehen. 
Aber ich vertraue dem Steam Support und generell Steam. Ich blocke jeden, der mich anschreibt (Freunde sind für mich nur Leute, die man auch wirklich kennt und nicht irgendwelche Fremde) und meide Steam im Browser aufzurufen. Also für den Shop nutze ich z.B. nur das Programm Steam und nimm den internen Browser. Da kann man ja noch sicher auf Steam surfen. 
Aber mir wurden auch schon mehrere Dutzend mal solche Fake Links gemailt. Wäre schön, wenn auch wirklich nur Leute auf Steam unterwegs sein dürfen, die auch wirklich ein Steam-Spiel kostenpflichtig angemeldet  haben. Dann wären diese Spam-Bots wenigstens etwas weniger unterwegs. 
Von meinen Freuden wurden auch schon viele gehackt. Mein E-Mail und Steam Passwort übertrifft mittlerer schon die 20er Stellen (natürlich beide komplett unterschiedlich). Bringen tut das aber nur viel gegen die Key-Logger und die sind schon eine komplett andere Hacker Gruppe. Die hasse ich ehrlich gesagt genauso.

Technisch gesehen reichen die Schutzmaßnahmen im Moment. Aber mir persönlich kann es nie sicher genug sein. Wäre schön, wenn man seinen Account auf seine IP-Adresse (ersten 5 Stellen) festsetzen kann (z.B. wie bei den VZ-Netzwerken). Ich nutze meinen Account nur auf meinen PC. Anmelden von einem anderen PC wäre ja ziemlich unnützig. Wer downloaded mal eben so 10 Spiele in paar Minuten vom Steam Konto, um zu zocken? Ansonsten habe ich gerade nicht mehr zu erzählen ^^


----------



## serienonkel (23. März 2011)

Leider ist es mir auch schon mal passiert das mein Account gehacked wurde. Steam hat sich auch echt viel Zeit gelassen dies wieder Rückgängig zu machen. Die Verständigung mit dem Support war mehr oder weniger ein Witz. Alles musste man doppelt zu den Steamtypen schicken und bekommt dann ne Mail dases bis zu 4 Wochen dauern kann um den Account wieder herzustellen. Bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen den meine Accountdaten schütze ich sehr gut. Auf Anfrage nach 5 Tagen was denn nun mit dem Account sei kam keine Antwort. Sage und schreibe 2 Wochen später bekam ich eine Mail die mir meine neuen Account Zugangsdaten mitteilte. Ich finde die Steam Idee ja gar nicht schlecht doch in solchen Fällen ist oft mal alles Weg. Bei mir wäre es ein schaden von mindestens 800€ und mehr.


----------



## cydrake (23. März 2011)

Nach Wotlk lag mein WoW-Account, noch mit dem alten Benutzernamen, das letzte Jahr bis zum Release von Cataclysm, brach. Dann musste ich zwangsweise auf B-net umstellen. Dummererweise, trotz Virenschutz+FW, wurde der Account über meine GMX Mailadresse gehackt. Seit dem benuzte ich nur noch meine Mailbox über meine eigene Internetdomain mit eigenem Mailserver.


----------



## skuzzlebert (23. März 2011)

Laut Steam wurde mein Steam account erst vor kurzen auf ebay zum verkauf angeboten bzw der support hatte sich darauf berufen meinen account zu sperren mit der begründung dass einige steam accounts auf ebay zum verkauf angeboten wurden. Allerdings habe ich weder fremdzugriff gemerkt noch wurde etwas an meinem account verändert auch meine kontaktemailadressen wurden meines wissens nach nicht benutzt um passwörter zu ändern. Daher bin ich sehr skeptisch ob die sperrung seitens steam überhaupt gerechtfertigt war geschweigedenn überhaupt account daten von mir gestohlen wurden. Wie seniorenonkel unter mir schon beschrieben hat war der kontakt mit dem steam support ein regelrechter witz ! Der supportmitarbeiter namens Brad gab mir das gefühl meine Fragen schlicht zu ignorieren bzw deren essentiellen inhalt und mir antworten a la google translator hinzupfeffern.... irgendwann hab ich mich dann dazu entschlossen sämtlichen austausch auf englisch zu halten was dann einigermaßen geklappt hat allerdings sollte sich Steam überlegen warum man überhaupt ein support feature in der deutschen sprache anbietet...
nach 2 wöchigem hin und her belegsuchen aus dem jahre 2003 2004 und und und wurde der account endlich freigeschalten. Nicht minder aus dem Grund das ich voller überzeugung klarmachen musste das ich den account NICHT zum verkauf angeboten hatte dazu auskunft von ebay paypal und meiner bank einreichte. dazu vertragsdaten meines inetanbieters inkl einer kopie meines personalausweises zu den 10 kopiene von transaktionsbestätigungen und cd keys meiner spiele und und und... 
also wenn ein account daten hack bei irgendwem passieren sollte und der account nicht allzuviel spiele beinhaltet lieber nen neuen machen anstatt stunden tage und wochen nerven und zeit an den steam support zu verschwenden!


----------



## poldi101 (23. März 2011)

Mir wurde 3 Mal mein WoW-Account gehackt.
Den Account wieder zu reaktivieren war jedes Mal die reinste Tortur... beim dritten Hack war der Account nichtmal aktiviert.

Hab dann beim Support angerufen; denen fiel dann plötzlich ein dass ich ja immer hätte anrufen können, weil die das da sofort alles rückgängig machen können.
Darauf habe ich denen dann nur noch gesagt dass sie meinen Account sperren sollen.

So kam ich wenigstens von WoW los... war eh mehr Zwang als Spaß meiner Meinung nach.

Steam kann ich in der Hinsicht nur lobend erwähnen. Hab seit 2004, als ich meinen Account mit Half-Life 2 erstellt habe, nur eine total offensichtliche Phishing-Mail bekommen.

In meinem Freundeskreis hab ich auch noch nie was davon gehört dass einem der Steam-Account gehackt wurde und dass die Leute von Valve ziemlich überzeugt sind was die Sicherheit von Steam angeht, hat man ja auf der Cebit gesehen...


----------



## think1 (23. März 2011)

es gab mal eine seite die einem kostenlose spiele versprach wenn sich auf ihr mit seinen steam daten anmeldet ^^. nen paar zockerkollegen von mir da darauf reingefallen . der acc war dann natürlich sofort geklaut.. über den support haben die den aber alle wiederbekommen. als mir der link geschickt wurde war mir sofort kla dass die einen verarschen. immer wenn dir jemand etwas ohne gegenleistung schenken möchte sollte man die sache peinlich genau untersuchen. mit nen bisschen skepsis und vorsicht wird einem der acc nich geklaut. wenn man natürlich bei steam und paypal das gleiche passwort wie bei den 8 pornoseiten benutzt auf denen man registriert is sollte man sich aber nich wundern wenn es einen erwischt.


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. März 2011)

Wurde 2 mal in Steam gehackt, hab aber sofort dank keyscan den account wieder bekommen ._.


----------



## Rakyr (23. März 2011)

Ich wurde noch nie gehackt... oder ich war zu blöd es mitzubekommen   

Na ich gehe sehr restriktiv mit meinen Daten um... auf anderen Rechnern logge ich mich generell nicht an, meine Passwörter gebe ich nicht weiter und ich achte auch darauf bei welchen Seiten ich mich mit meiner "richtigen" mailadresse anmelde.
Hab keinen Blizzard Authenticator, oder sonst was... da maximalste was ich an Phishing Versuchen mitbekommen habe war eine einzige Mail bezüglich WoW in den letzten 2 Jahren... und mit dieser Mail hätten wir dann auch schon allen sonstigen Spam abgehandelt der es bis ins Postfach geschafft hat 

Aber ich bin nicht so naiv zu glauben ich sei unhackbar.


----------



## jo0 (23. März 2011)

Gehacked?? Keinem wird der Steam Account einfach weggehacked    
Wenn ihr mal besser aufpassten würdet, wären eure Accounts nicht so schnell weg.

Die meisten versuche an einen Steam Account dran zu kommen ist   Phishing 
Das sieht zum Beispiel so aus:
Irgendeiner eurer ehemaligen Kontakte schreibt euch über Steam an mit der Nachricht:
Hey! Ich habe ein Spiel für dich!
Einfach auf den Link gehen und deine Daten angeben!

Oder so in der Art. Viele klicken drauf, geben die Daten an und ZACK, weg isser...

Zweite auch weit verbreitete Variante sind Passwort Stealer.
Wenn man in Steam sein Account Passwort gespeichert hat (automatisch Einloggen), ist es ziemlich einfach mit solchen Passwort Stealern das Passwort auszulesen.
Das läuft dann ca. so ab:
Irgendeiner eurer ehemaligen Kontakte schreibt euch über Steam an mit der Nachricht:
Hey, guck dir das mal an, damit kann man Cheaten ohne gepackt zu werden, lade dir das mal runter: ultrahax0rcheat.exe

Die Datei wird heruntergeladen, angeklickt und ZACK, dass Passwort wurde ausgelesen.

Auch wenn man einen Virenscanner hat oder die Daten auf virustotal.com hochlädt und nichts gefunden wird, heißt das noch LANGE nicht, dass die Datei sicher ist.
Man kann diese Daten so verändern, dass sie von Virenscannern nicht mehr erkannt werden, was auch sehr oft gemacht wird.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist, dass man wohl in 90% der Fälle selbst die Schuld dran hat, weil man nicht richtig aufgepasst hat.

Also immer schön vorsichtig sein und euer Account bleibt euch erhalten    
Nie irgendwelche Accountdaten auf irgendwelchen Seiten angeben, auch wenn sie so aussehen wie die originale Steam Seite. Immer auf die URL achten.
Und bei Dateien immer sehr vorsichtig sein. Wenn euch jemand eine Datei schickt und ihr meint, dass es ein vertrauenswürdiger Freund ist, der niemals solche Daten verschicken würde, sollte man auch sehr vorsichtig sein.
Man könnte sich trotzdem unwissend einen Stealer herunterladen. Meistens gehen die so vor, dass die ein Steam Account klauen, sich damit einloggen und dann die Kontake angeschrieben werden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nicht so naiv zu glauben ich sei unhackbar.


Warum nicht?
Mit ein paar Grundregeln dürfte die Chance 'gehacked' zu werden gegen Null laufen.

Hardware Firewall im Router, Windows 7 64bit ( machts Viren besonders schwer ) und Kaspersky Internet Security, dazu noch eine gewisse Skepsis was E-Mails, Links und Programme betrifft.


----------



## skuzzlebert (23. März 2011)

bringt dir auch nix wenn jemand dich bruteforced  deswegen au immer schön nen passwort generator benutzen


----------



## thege (23. März 2011)

Mir wurde mein Lotro Account gehackt mit eigens dafür erstelltem PW, das bis heute eines meiner komplexesten überhaupt war mit nem Mix aus Sondernzeichen, Zahlen und Buchstaben. Betroffen war auch das Click and Buy Konto, dass man (hab ich zumindest so in Erinnerung) für den Lotro Account gebraucht hat ums Abo bezahlen zu können (alles über das Lotro Konto). Also Extra nen C&B Konto erstellt bei dem man das Bankkonto verifizieren musste um Lotro per Abo spielen zu können. 

Allerdings hat mir Lotro nicht gefallen und ich hab es nach nicht mal 2 Wochen bereits wieder gelassen und auch den Account gekündigt. In diesen 2 Wochen hatte ich mich ganze 5 mal eingeloggt (eine Spielzeit weniger als 10std) und sonst keinerlei Internetseiten aufgerufen die evtl. nen Keylogger enthielten. (reiner Spiele Laptop mit dem ich bis zu Lotro nie Online war)

Mehr als 1,5 Jahre nach dieser Deaktivierung wurde eines Tages von meinem Bankkonto von C&B per Lastschrift 30€ abgebucht. MIt dem Geld wurde Ingame Gold für meinen (gekündigten und inaktiven) Lotro Account gekauft. Da hab ich dann nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich dann von Seiten Codemasters erfahren hab, dass mein Lotro Account reaktiviert wurde (ohne das ich eine Emailbenachrichtung erhalten habe ) und dass das gekaufte Ingame Gold  von meinem Accounts weiter an andere Accounts verschickt worden ist.

Glücklicherweise wars eine alte Emailadresse die ich für beides genutzt hatte mit unterschiedlichen Passwörtern und aufgrund des Lastschriftverfahrens, das Geld zurückgerufen werden konnte. Nach Rücksprache mit beiden Supports, war mein Click and Buy Konto nach wie vor sicher und ist auch nicht gehackt worden, sondern der Zahlungsauftraug wurde übers Codemasters Konto erteilt. 

Meine Konsequenzen daraus: Kündigung vom Click and Buy Konto und Löschungsaufrag für meinen Account von Seiten Codemasters, sowie die Gewissheit nie wieder einer der beiden zu nutzen. Glücklicherweiße blieb dies bis heute der einzige und zugleich mysteriöseste Vorfall, trotz 6 Jahre WoW und 3 Monate AoC.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2011)

skuzzlebert schrieb:


> bringt dir auch nix wenn jemand dich bruteforced    deswegen au immer schön nen passwort generator benutzen


Wie sollte mich jemand 'brute forcen'?
Wenn du dich jetzt auf andere Webseiten beziehst, dann liegt das in deren Hand ob sie sich "brute forcen" lassen oder nicht.

Aber mit einem knapp 20 Zeichen langen Password, Zahlen und Großbuchstaben dürfte das ganze selbst mit rainbow tabellen, fermi karten und viel Zeit eher unmöglich sein. Das ganze garniert mit etwas Salz ( *zwinker* ) und der Aufwand steht in keiner Relation zum Nutzen.

Hach was bin ich doch gebildet als alter c't Leser!


----------



## jo0 (23. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber mit einem knapp 20 Zeichen langen Password, Zahlen und Großbuchstaben dürfte das ganze selbst mit rainbow tabellen, fermi karten und viel Zeit eher unmöglich sein. Das ganze garniert mit etwas Salz ( *zwinker* ) und der Aufwand steht in keiner Relation zum Nutzen.


Der gute alte Keylogger machts.. Und da bringt deine Hardware Firewall, Win7 64bit und Kaspersky auch nichts


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2011)

... dann stellt sich wieder die Frage: wie kommt ein Keylogger auf meinen PC? Wie kommt er am Kasper vorbei?

Die besten Schutzsystem nützen nichts, wenn der User selbst dumm wie Stroh ist. Wenn aber beides funktioniert, sehe ich kaum bis keine Möglichkeit hier anzusetzen.


----------



## jo0 (23. März 2011)

An Kaspersky kann der ohne Probleme durchkommen.
Nur deine Skepsis schützt dich ein bisschen.


----------



## WarStorm (23. März 2011)

Mir wurden mehrmals bereits meine Steamaccounts gehackt. Hab die aber, bis auf eine Ausnahme, durch den Steam-Support wiedererhalten. Allerdings kenne ich einige, bei denen es weniger erfolgreich war...


----------



## skuzzlebert (23. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> skuzzlebert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bringt dir auch nix wenn jemand dich bruteforced    deswegen au immer schön nen passwort generator benutzen
> ...


hehe ja der typ vom c't mit den langen haaren und der platte scheint gefruchtet zu haben  
ich mein ja nur es gibt eben immer noch genügend leute die nich sonderlich kreativ sind in sachen von passworterstellung


----------



## skuzzlebert (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Final (23. März 2011)

Bisher wurde keiner meiner Accounts gehackt. Ich nutze sichere (und für jeden Account unterschiedliche) Passwörter, halte mein System sauber und bin paranoid in Bezug auf meine Accounts. Passwörter gebe ich niemals weiter und versichere mich vor dem Log-In, dass ich tatsächlich auf der richtigen Website bin, "Passwort speichern"-Funktionen nutze ich generell nicht.


----------



## Orckilla (23. März 2011)

Zum Glück wurde ich auch noch nie Opfer eines Passwortdiebstahls oder ähnliches . Ich finde es aber schon sehr amüsant ,dass ich e-mails empfange die mich nach meinen WoW-Accountdaten fragen obwohl ich das Spiel nichtmal spiele oder gespielt habe.


----------



## Stakko (23. März 2011)

Keylogger kann man ja weitestgehend austricksen. Man muss nur einen Teil des Passworts mit der Tastatur und den anderen mit dem Programm Bildschirmtastatur, welches ja Bestandteil von Windows 7 ist, eintippen. Ich weiß man kann auch paranoid sein. Wenn man aber genügend Spiele auf seinem Steam Account hat, warum nicht.

Ach ja, bei mir gab es noch keine Probleme. Steampasswort wird nur im Steamprogramm oder im Browser beim Spielekauf eingegeben. Sonst wird niemals das Steam Login angegeben. Selbst für den Support wird ein eigener "Account" angelegt. Ich würde es praktisch finden, wenn man freiwillig seinen Account mit seinen realen Namen und Alter verbinden könnte. Verkaufen darf man ihn ja sowieso nicht. So wäre er immer meiner und ich könnte ihn immer zurückholen. Mit dem Alter könnte man gleich das Uncut Problem lösen.


----------



## Blubberkopf (23. März 2011)

Mein Steam-Account wurde einmal gehackt. Ich erhielt über den Steam-Chat eine Steam-Gruppen-Einladung von meiner Freundesliste und schöpfte keinen Verdacht - auch wenn der Text meines Freundes auf Englisch war. Ich landete auf einer Kopie der Steam-Community-Seite und gab meine Zugangsdaten ein. Fünf Minuten später war mein ca. 2000 Euro teurer Steam-Account erstmal futsch.

Glücklicherweise hatte mein Email-Postfach ein anderes Passwort und der Hacker hatte wohl zu oft das falsche Passwort bei Steam eingegeben, sodass mein Account gesperrt wurde. Nachdem ich ein Support-Ticket aufgemacht hatte, dauerte es nur wenige Stunden und mein Account war wieder hergestellt.

Ich falle sonst nie auf Phishing-Attacken herein, aber dieser Fake war offensichtlich gut genug, um mich hinters Licht zu führen. Diesen Schock wünsche ich niemand!


----------



## Comp4ny (23. März 2011)

Nein ich war noch nie Opfer von Accountklau etc. pp.
Weder bei STEAM, noch bei einem anderen Spiel oder MMO, um die Frage der News zu beantworten.

Gerade die kleinen Kinderlein sind die meisten Opfer in sachen Daten / Benutzerdatenklau. Wer blauäugig mit seinen Daten umgeht und nicht für sicherheit sorgt, der hat selber Schuld.

Auch eure angeblich 2000 Euro teuren Steam Accounts sind weit weniger Wert. Dieses Analyse-Seite-Tool was es im netz gibt, gibt keinen Realen Wert des Accounts da, sondern verwendet spezielle Variablen die irrelevant sind. Alleine der AKTUELLE WERT DER SPIELE ist Ausschlaggebend, und nicht für wieviel man es gekauft hat. Dazu kann man dann noch ca. 10% zzgl. Rechnen aus der Eigenleistung von Erfolgen / Freischaltbaren etc.


----------



## Stakko (23. März 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Nein ich war noch nie Opfer von Accountklau etc. pp.
> Weder bei STEAM, noch bei einem anderen Spiel oder MMO, um die Frage der News zu beantworten.
> 
> Gerade die kleinen Kinderlein sind die meisten Opfer in sachen Daten / Benutzerdatenklau. Wer blauäugig mit seinen Daten umgeht und nicht für sicherheit sorgt, der hat selber Schuld.
> ...


Wenn ich einen bestimmten Wert für Spiele in Steam ausgegeben habe, dann hat es genau diesen Wert für mich. Wir reden ja nicht vom Verkaufswert. Was du da mit deinen 10%/Erfolge/Eigenleistung willst, muss wohl keiner verstehen. Bei Steam gibt es keine Punkte für Erfolge oder ähnliches, fall du auf sowas raus wolltest.


----------



## Dreadreaver (23. März 2011)

Ich denke jeder der Opfer von sowas ist ist selber Schuld, hatte noch nie dererlei Probleme und Battle.net, Steam und co. sollten ihre Kapazitäten eher auf wichtigere Bereiche(die Spiele) verteilen und nicht an noch nervigeren Passwort/Account-Schutz Mechanismen arbeiten die dann nur dem Vollidiot der Woche helfen der wirklich glaubt er habe soeben ein Jahr umsonst WoW gewonnen.


----------



## rohan123 (23. März 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Gerade die kleinen Kinderlein sind die meisten Opfer in sachen Daten / Benutzerdatenklau. Wer blauäugig mit seinen Daten umgeht und nicht für sicherheit sorgt, der hat selber Schuld.


Also musst du ein großes Kindlein sein. Nicht nur kleine kinderlein sind schon mal Opfer von Attakten geworden, da waren auch Erwachsene dabei. Man kann ein Stoßgebet zum Himmel richten, wenn man seinen Account immer sicher und für den Rest seines Leben hat. Denn die Angriffe werde immer gefinkelter. Eine gute Internetsecurity wie die von Kaspersky ist Minimum auf einem PC, mir vielen Accounts.

Also nicht pauschal von kleinen Kindlein reden.


----------



## leckmuschel (23. März 2011)

nein, noch kein opfer, aber über steamfriends hats einer versucht mit valve bla bla gib daten sonst müssen wir dich bannen bla bla
und in wow halt versuchen die leutz es mit emails ala GM im absender, aber text ist auf englisch oder whispern dich mit blîzzard an und sagen dir, sicherheitscheck auf der hp etc.
nur wer so doof ist, ist selber schuld.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2011)

Noch über zwei Jahrzehnten im Netz, muss ich gestehen, dass "nur" mein wow-Account vor knapp zwei Monaten gehackt wurde.
Zu jener Zeit gabs auf der Startseite von WOW extra eine News zu jenem Thema. Und ich war damit bei weitem nicht der Einzige, bei dem das passiert ist.
Das "lustige" daran ist, dass ich sehr lange gar nicht gespielt habe.
Immerhin wieder alles bekommen und dank dem Typen, der ein wenig gefarmt hat, hatte ich schlussendlich mehr auf der Bank als zuvor :/

Anscheinend ist das Hacken von B-Net-Accounts vermehrt aufgetreten, seit der Account-Loginname auch eine Emailadresse ist. Find ich persönlich immer noch suboptimal.

Naja. Jetzt haben wir nen Authenticator.


----------



## stockduck (23. März 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Nein ich war noch nie Opfer von Accountklau etc. pp.
> Weder bei STEAM, noch bei einem anderen Spiel oder MMO, um die Frage der News zu beantworten.
> 
> Gerade die kleinen Kinderlein sind die meisten Opfer in sachen Daten / Benutzerdatenklau. Wer blauäugig mit seinen Daten umgeht und nicht für sicherheit sorgt, der hat selber Schuld.
> ...


Da du anscheined auf mich anspielst... bitte sehr:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970634943/games?tab=all


Viel spaß beim rechnen. Ich machs nicht.


----------



## head2003 (23. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Noch über zwei Jahrzehnten im Netz, muss ich gestehen, dass "nur" mein wow-Account vor knapp zwei Monaten gehackt wurde.
> Zu jener Zeit gabs auf der Startseite von WOW extra eine News zu jenem Thema. Und ich war damit bei weitem nicht der Einzige, bei dem das passiert ist.
> Das "lustige" daran ist, dass ich sehr lange gar nicht gespielt habe.
> Immerhin wieder alles bekommen und dank dem Typen, der ein wenig gefarmt hat, hatte ich schlussendlich mehr auf der Bank als zuvor :/
> ...


Ich habe zwei Freunde, einer von ihnen spielte seit knapp einem halben Jahr und der andere über 2 Jahre kein WoW mehr gespielt. Und beide hab ich nach und nach fröhlich im Spiel rumhoppsen sehen. Keiner von beiden hatte ein unsicheres Password, sie haben mir gesagt es sind Buchstaben und Zahlenkombinationen. Beide spielten lange kein WoW, beide hatten kein Authentifikator. Trotzdem kam jemand an die Daten. 

Von daher bin ich überzeugt, irgendwo im Battle.net ist ein Sicherheitsproblem, denn wie soll man sonst da rankommen? Als mein Kumpel bei Blizzard angerufen hat, haben die innerhalb von 10 Minuten sein Password zurückgesetzt und ihm seine Sachen per InGame Post zurückgeschickt, die der Dieb verschleudert hat. Das ging so schnell, weil man am Telefon meinte, man würde sehen das was nicht stimmt. Das konnten die sofort sehen, was ja auch schon seltsam ist oO 

Vllt sind das ja auch Mitarbeiter die angeheuert werden, damit Leute, die lange nicht spielen, wieder anfangen zu spielen, denn beide haben danach wieder angefangen xD


----------



## eOP (23. März 2011)

Mir selbst ist es noch nicht passiert, da ich sowas ernst nehme und meine Accounts schütze. Allerdings wurde meinem Kumpel bereits zwei Steamaccounts gehackt, die von VAC anschließend ausgeschlossen wurden. Das passierte aus reiner Dummheit meines Freundes.


----------



## Egersdorfer (23. März 2011)

Da ich nicht bescheuert bin und meine Daten herumposauen, wurde ich natürlich noch kein Opfer.

Brain.exe, die beste Sicherung überhaupt.


----------



## yRG7oned (24. März 2011)

Ich spiel seid über 10 Jahren angefangen mit CS, noch nie gehackt worden. Keine Software Fire Wall nur die im Router, kein Viren Scaner (Scane nur ab und an mal und lösche dann den Scaner). Und meine Windows instalation ist vom Release von Win7.

Ich versteh es nicht wie andere Leute gehackt werden können, is halt teilweise eigene Dummheit, das einzige was ich mir blöd vorstellen kann wo gegen man sich schlecht schützen kann ist halt Scripte in Web Sites, wie und ob das wirklich funkt ka, ich hab nur in der WoW Community mal sowas gelesen. Gibt wohl Script Blocker aber is halt blöd zum Surfen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2011)

head2003 schrieb:


> Das konnten die sofort sehen, was ja auch schon seltsam ist oO


Naja, gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten zu sehen ob was nicht stimmt. Mein Kumpel hat auch vor drei Jahren aufgehört, mit mir, und wir haben Januar diesen Jahres wieder angefangen. Da hat er gemerkt, dass sein Account gehackt wurde.

Er hatte z.B. immer ELV, wenn jetzt andere Zahlungsmodalitäten hinterlegt sind, die für ihn 'untypisch' sind, wäre das schon einmal ein Indiz.

Sein Char wurde z.B. als "Bergbausklave" missbraucht, Glück im Unglück: die Mats die auf der Bank schlummerten waren einigen Wert & da er eh Ingi ist, konnte er das gleich zum Leveln benutzen.

Ich hab mit den Authentificator wg. dem Kernhundwelpen geholt & weil das Ding für mein iPhone kostenlos ist. Tut keinem Weh & bietet den letzten Tropfen Sicherheit.

Aber nochmal zum Thema Keylogger & Kasper ( oder anderes AV ): warum sollte der Keylogger unbemerkt seine Tätigkeit verrichten dürfen? Solange es kein Hardwarehack ist, also die Signale der Tastatur abgefangen und gespeichert werden, ist so gut wie alles auffindbar. Vorallem generische und weitverbreitete Logger werden eins fix drei gefunden.


----------



## th_h_hexley (24. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorallem generische und weitverbreitete Logger werden eins fix drei gefunden.


Eine kleine Ausnahme gibt es. Es gibt kommerzielle Keylogger, die von Antivirenprogrammen ignoriert werden, da diese davon ausgehen, dass der Einsatz des Keyloggers legitim ist.

Eine Frage an alle: Bekommt ihr Spam? Wenn ja, wie viel?


----------



## d3ron (24. März 2011)

ohh Ja das Thema hat ich schon n parmal...
Dazu muss man sagen Virenfreier PC.
3x Steam gehackt, einmal Battle.net und einmal EA DownloadManager :/


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle: Bekommt ihr Spam? Wenn ja, wie viel?


Kommt auf die e-Mail Adresse drauf an. 

Meine erste e-Mail Adresse bei GMX, die ich immer noch nutze, kommt verhältnismäßig viel Spam an, wobei das zyklisch ist. Es gibt Zeiten da kommen null Spammails an, dann gibt es Zeiten wo ~5 Spammails / Tag ankommen.

An meine Geschäftsmail kommt *kein* Spam an, außer Newsletter von Partnern etc., die man aber abbestellen könnte. Meine zweite private Adresse, Googlemail, ist so gut wie Spam frei, wenn ich in einer Woche eine Spammail bekomme ist das schon viel.


----------



## Rakyr (24. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, auf meine primäre MailAdresse kommt quasi null Spam, und das meine ich auch so. Übrigens ist auf dieser Adresse auch mein Facebook Account registriert (auf dem aber keine Apps oder sowas installiert sind).


Zur Sicherheit... es kann schon genug sein wenn man irgendwie die gleiche Email und das gleiche PW benutzt wie beim WoW/Steam Account. Oder den PC nur ein paar Minuten unbeaufsichtigt und ungesperrt stehen lassen (wenn zB gerade ne Party im Haus stattfindet).

Ob die Passworteingabe über Bildschirmtastatur hilft bezweifle ich mal ganz stark. Ich kenne zumindest einen Keylogger der auch den Inhalt des Clipboards nochmal extra protokolliert und dann nochmal extra jeden eingegebenen String. Ich denke die Bildschirmtastatur macht da keine Ausnahme.

Also "unhackbar" halte ich für unmöglich
aber "quasi unhackbar" ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (24. März 2011)

Bisher wurde noch kein Account von mir gehackt. Für Battle.net habe ich seit einiger Zeit den Authenticator. Der liegt immer bei mir im Regal, auf dem Handy wollte ich das nicht haben, kann doch mal auf dem einen oder anderen Weg abhanden kommen. 

Spam bekomme ich genug, aber da gibts extra eine Adresse für, die ist für Anmeldungen bei irgendwelchen Foren oder sonstwo. Seiten wo ich mir unsicher bin, melde ich mich mit einer Trashmailadresse an. Da ich aber auf der Spammailadresse regelmässig Post von einer Pseudoblizzardsupportabteilung bekomme, welche grundsätzlich auf englisch schreibt, habe ich wohl doch mal eine unseriöse Seite erwischt, macht aber nix, denn mein Battle.net-Account läuft auf einer anderen Emailadresse und die ist nur dafür allein. 

Dann noch je eine Mailadresse für Familie, Freunde und Beruf. Da kommt auch nichts an ausser Newslettern die vom Provider kommen und die landen via Filter im Papierkorb. 

Und trotz Antivirus und Firewall fühlt man sich trotzdem nicht zu 100 % sicher. Ein wenig gesunde Paranoia gehört heutzutage schon dazu...


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2011)

Apropos Spam, noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir:

de.trashmail.net ... dort kann man sich "Wegwerfadressen" anlegen, und die Zahl der Weiterleitungen genau festlegen. Im Normalfall benötigt man ja nur eine oder max. zwei für die Bestätigungsmail, wenn man sich irgendwo registriert.

Der Dienst ist kostenlos, schnell & funktioniert super.


----------



## sahel35 (24. März 2011)

Vor kurzem bin ich nicht mehr in mein Freemail Postfach gekommen. Das ist mir in ca 10 Jahren nicht einmal passiert. Ich hab gleich gemerkt, das was nicht stimmt. Nach einigem hin und her habe ich die Supporthotline angerufen, die haben mich dann um Papiere gebeten etc.. Schlussendlich habe ich meinen EmailAcc nach zirka 24 Stunden wieder gehabt.

Ich hab natürlich gleich alles nachgeprüft. Gelöscht wurde soweit erstmal nichts. Nur die neuesten Mails waren geöffnet. Dann habe ich im Spam Ordner zirka 10-15 Mails von Steam entdeckt. Dabei wurde im ersten Schritt versucht, alle Steamaccounts die auf diese Email zutrafen, zu lokalisieren und im nächsten Schritt das Passwort zurückzusetzen. Wenn man das sieht, denkt man erstmal drüber nach was schief gelaufen ist. PC von oben bis unten untersucht, tausend mal gescannt, dabei aber nichts wirklich bedrohliches gefunden. 

Währenddessen natürlich Steam angeschrieben, um den Acc zurückzukriegen. Ein Beweisfoto mit einer Spielepackung und Serial haben gereicht, auch wenn es 1-2 Tage gedauert hat. Am Ende war alles noch gut gelaufen, ich hatte die Accs unbeschadet wieder.

Aber mich hat es andauernd beschäftigt, wie das passiert ist. Besser gesagt, welcher ***** mich gehackt hat.Irgendwann bemerkte ich auch, das meine Steamfriendslist gelöscht war. Allerdings war ein neuer Kontakt in der Liste. Diesen versuchte ich anzuschreiben. Er antwortete zwar, tat aber so als wüsste er nicht, wer ich sei, warum ich ihn geaddet habe. Kurz darauf schrieb mich ein anderer an, der den gleichen Nick hatte, wie ihn mein Account jetzt trug. Das kam mir gleich verdächtig vor. Er bat mich den Namen zu ändern, da es "sein" Nick war. Also musste der Typ, der mich gehackt hatte, ihn zumindest kennen, wenn er seinen speziellen Nick kopierte. Ich fragte etwas rum und quetschte letztendlich aus ihm raus, dass er meine Daten von einer Website hatte, bei der Steamaccountdaten verschenkt werden. D.h. ich schrieb gerade mit der Person, die vor ein paar Stunden in meinem Accounts rumwühlte. Die Tatsache, dass er mir bisher keinen echten Schaden zugefügt hatte, rettete ihn vor schlimmeren Konsequenzen, schließlich hatte ich bereits seinen Namen, sein Alter und seine Stadt bisher durch Recherche in Erfahrung gebracht. Allerdings ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen, ihn über jedes Detail der Transaktion auszuhorchen.

Schlussendlich recherchierte ich auf der besagten Hackerwebsite und suchte den besagten Thread, in dem angeblich speziell meine Daten weitergegeben worden sind. Ich fand stattdessen etwas ähnliches: Einen "Verschenke Emails" Thread. In diesem treffen sich halbstarke Hacker und prahlen mit ihren Hackerfolgen, indem sie gehackte Emailadressen verschenken. Dabei werden meistens tausende Emailadressen im Format "Name@email.de : passwort" gepostet. In einer der Listen fand ich dann natürlich auch meine Adresse. Dabei hatte ich objektiv betrachtet, noch eines der längsten Passwörter aber das war kein Schutz. Der kleine Wicht, der das geschafft hatte, prahlte nämlich im gleichen Post noch über Methode und vorgehensweise und gab mir so genau die Informationen die ich die ganze Zeit haben wollte.

Genaugenommen wird mit MD5 Hashes und/Oder RainbowTabellen gearbeitet. Um es kurz zu machen: Jedes Passwort kann in einen 20 stelligen Code umgewandelt werden, welcher nicht zurückgerechnet werden kann. Dieser Code wird auf den Servern gespeichert  und wenn der User sich anmelden will, wird seine Passwortangabe umgewandelt und mit diesem Code verglichen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Passwort nicht im Klartext auf dem Server liegt und somit im Grunde genommen kein Mensch es einsehen kann. Weder Administrator noch Hacker. Nun ist der MD5 Code aber immer gleich. D.h. das Passwort Banane hat immer den gleichen MD5 Code. So kann man zwar den Code nicht zurückrechnen, doch kann man ihn mit bereits bekannten MD5 Werten vergleichen. So gibt es riesige Archive im Internet, die als Datanbanken dienen, um Millionen von MD5 Code vergleichen zu können und sie somit indirekt zu Entschlüsseln.

Alles was der Hackende nun benötigt (ich sage bewusst nicht Hacker, denn dieser ist nicht 15 Jahre alt und postet in Foren über sein Vorgehen), ist die Liste von Emailadressen + zugehörigen MD5 Codes. Diese jagt er dann über eine Suchmaschiene und zack hat er, was er benötigt.

Dabei sind die Email Anbieter sowie Steam noch relativ gut geschützt (serverseitig). Worauf man sich konzentriert sind also Websites bei denen die User sich idealerweise mit ihrer vollen Emailadresse als Nick registrieren. Meistens nehmen die Leute dann natürlich dasselbe PW wie auch bei der Email und so kommt eins zum andern. Der Hackende knackt die weniger gut geschützte Website, kommt mit den Daten an die richtige Email, kommt über diese an Steam und alle Türen stehen meilenweit offen.

Der einzige Schutz sind kryptische Passwörter die lang genug sind und keinerlei System beinhalten und somit in keiner Datenbank vorkommen können. Noch wichtiger ist es aber, bei jeder Website ein anderes Passwort zu benutzen. Dabei muss nicht immer komplett anders sein, aber den eigenen Strick dreht man sich bei Null Varianz in keiner Stelle. Da reicht eine einzige Sicherheitslücke bei den gefühlt drei tausend Websites, bei denen man angemeldet ist und alles ist vorbei.

In meinem Falle war es übrigens Brands4Friends, wie ich durch weiteres Nachforschen herausgefunden habe. Bei denen hatte ich mich 3 Tage vor dem Hack angemeldet...


----------



## rider210 (24. März 2011)

d3ron schrieb:


> ohh Ja das Thema hat ich schon n parmal...
> Dazu muss man sagen Virenfreier PC.
> 3x Steam gehackt, einmal Battle.net und einmal EA DownloadManager :/


Also mir ist das noch NIE passiert. habe
battle.net: wow + starcraft2
steam: css, cs, orangebox....

als ob bei irgenjemandem aus dem battle.net schonmal das passwort GEHACKT wurde.
Dafür sind die Blizzard Server viel zu sicher.
Wenn man zu dumm ist darauf zu achten was man auf seiner Festplatte instaliert ist man selbst schuld!


----------



## Parady (24. März 2011)

sahel35 schrieb:


> [......]


   Vielen Dank, ein wirklich sehr informativer Beitrag


----------



## Stakko (24. März 2011)

sahel35 schrieb:


> [...]


Bescheidene Frage: Warum hast du diese Person, wenn du alle Daten hattest, nicht angezeigt. Zumindest Valve hätte sich sicher für dieses Sicherheitsproblem mit den offengelegten Steam Accounts interessiert.

Was ich mich auch frage, du redest die ganze Zeit von Accounts. Meines erachtens kann man nur einen Account pro Email erstellen. Warum hat der Typ sich in deinem Account als Freund eingetragen? Das ist doch völlig unsinnig. Wenn man Steamfreunde haben will, muss man nicht erst in andere Accounts einbrechen.


----------



## Blubberkopf (24. März 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Auch eure angeblich 2000 Euro teuren Steam Accounts sind weit weniger Wert. Dieses Analyse-Seite-Tool was es im netz gibt, gibt keinen Realen Wert des Accounts da, sondern verwendet spezielle Variablen die irrelevant sind. Alleine der AKTUELLE WERT DER SPIELE ist Ausschlaggebend, und nicht für wieviel man es gekauft hat. Dazu kann man dann noch ca. 10% zzgl. Rechnen aus der Eigenleistung von Erfolgen / Freischaltbaren etc.


Wenn ich mir meine fast 200 Spiele so ansehe - und da sind einige Top-Titel dabei - kommt das schon hin mit dem Wert. Mir ist es wurscht, wieviel die Spiele jetzt noch wert sind. Relevant ist für mich der Kaufpreis und mich fuckt es ab, dass irgendwelche dubiosen osteuropäischen oder asiatischen Gauner meinen Account "hacken". Solche Leute haben keinerlei Respekt vor geistigem Eigentum.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. März 2011)

Ich bekomme ständig Mails von noreply@blizzard.com in denen mir (auf englisch) mitgeteilt wird das sämtliche Daten meines Battlenet-Accounts geändert wurden. Falls ich es nicht selbst gewesen sei der die Daten verändert hat soll ich mich unter dem angegebenen Link einloggen und das rückgängig machen.


----------



## Snip3rm3n (24. März 2011)

Ja würde ich auch mal, war aber selber schuld... mein steam account war damals weg, hab ich aber wiederbekommen. die geschichte ist zu peinlich, um das zu erzählen x)


----------



## th_h_hexley (24. März 2011)

sahel35 schrieb:


> Der einzige Schutz sind kryptische Passwörter die lang genug sind und keinerlei System beinhalten und somit in keiner Datenbank vorkommen können. Noch wichtiger ist es aber, bei jeder Website ein anderes Passwort zu benutzen.


Ich setze 1Password ein, um meine Kennwörter zu verwalten. So muss ich mir nur wenige wichtige Kennwörter merken.


----------



## sahel35 (24. März 2011)

Stakko schrieb:


> sahel35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Die Person, mit der ich schrieb, war nicht der Hackende, sondern lediglich ein Knirps der die Daten "geschenkt" bekommen hat. Und ihn dafür anzuzeigen, das er etwas Wertvolles gratis angenommen hat..naja. Strafrechtlich schon relevant, aber nicht wirklich befriedigend. Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, den Hackenden anzuzeigen. Der war aber leider nicht auszumachen.


> Was ich mich auch frage, du redest die ganze Zeit von Accounts. Meines
> erachtens kann man nur einen Account pro Email erstellen. Warum hat der
> Typ sich in deinem Account als Freund eingetragen? Das ist doch völlig
> unsinnig. Wenn man Steamfreunde haben will, muss man nicht erst in
> andere Accounts einbrechen.


Ich drücke es nochmal klarer aus:
Der Typ hatte bereits einen aktiv genutzten Steamaccount. Nun hat er meine Daten in die Finger bekommen, hat sich eingeloggt und wollte sehen was es zu holen gibt (Dutzende Games oder doch nur MW2). In meinem Falle war es eher letzteres und der Account schien ihm nicht attraktiv genug. Daher hat er sich wieder seinem eigenen Steamacc zugewendet. Allerdings vergaß er seinen zwischenzeitlich geaddeten Freund wieder zu löschen. Wahrscheinlich dachte er einfach nicht so weit, dass ich den Account bald wieder haben könnte. Das ist alles. So bin ich über seinen Freund an ihn selbst rangekommen. Er wiederum hat mich zu jenem Forum geführt.


----------



## Stakko (24. März 2011)

sahel35 schrieb:


> Stakko schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sahel35 schrieb:
> ...


Alles klar. Ich hätte meine Informationen trotzdem dem Steam Support mitgeteilt. Ob die was machen ist natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2011)

sahel35 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich recherchierte ich auf der besagten Hackerwebsite und suchte den besagten Thread, in dem angeblich speziell meine Daten weitergegeben worden sind. Ich fand stattdessen etwas ähnliches: Einen "Verschenke Emails" Thread....


Interessante Sache!
Da der Username beim Battlenet auch eine Mailadresse ist, ist damit eine Hürde schon mal genommen.

Ich frag mich, was Blizz sich dabei gedacht hat, dass man da was ändern musste.
Und ich könnte wetten, dass seit der Einführung dieser neuen Regel, die Anzahl der gehackten Accounts in die Höhe geschnellt ist.


----------



## TiCron (25. März 2011)

Mir wurde mein Steamaccount ebenfalls vor 5 Jahren oder so entwendet, der Auslöser war in diesem Fall aber ein Keylogger, der meinen Email Account gehackt hat und dadurch Zugang zu meinem Steam hatte. Naja so was kann passieren... ich habe dann meinen CS1.6 Key fotografiert und dem Support geschickt, die haben dann meinen Account auf eine neue Email Adresse verschoben, das find ich richtig korrekt von Steam.


----------



## Ladejarl (25. März 2011)

Also am 21.10.2010 wurde mein EA - Accaunt gehackt und am 01.01.2011 mein Steamaccaunt. Ich habe sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Steam war es kein Problem diesen wieder zu erhalten und ich bin durch das neue Guardtool bei Steam positiv überrascht  und wähne bei Steam jetzt meinen Accaunt und meine Spiele sicher.

Das ganze Gegenteil ist es leider bei meinen 2 EA - Accaunts der Fall. Es gab von Seiten EA nur schlaue Ratschläge und das man selber Schuld ist wenn einem der Accaunt gehackt wurde. Also waren Spielkarten und über 14000 Battelforgepunkte in einem größeren dreistelligen Wert weg. Da man nicht gegen die Ignoranz von EA ankam, gab ich mich geschlagen und musste leider meinen Verlust akzeptieren. Aber das war noch nicht das Ende vom Lied. Seit 03.03.2011 sind meine 2 Accaunts mit einem Sicherheitsbann gesperrt worden. Auf Rückfragen beim Support wurde mir mitgeteilt das die Accaunts geprüft werden und es erforderlich ist die von Seiten EA gestellten Fragen bezüglich des Accaunts zu beantworten. Dies wurde auch von mir getan und die Accaunts wurden am 11.03.2011 wieder freigegeben und man entschuldigte sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Aber das war es immer noch nicht am 15.03.2011 waren wieder beide Accaunts gesperrt aber diesmal ohne irgendwelche Angaben von Gründen. Mehrfache Anfragen beim Support brachten nichts es konnte mir niemand vom Deutschen Support etwas sagen. Erst ein Kontakt im Battelforge - Forum via PM mit Herrn Carsten Holbach (Software Engineer Backend, EA Phenomic) teilte mir mit das meine Accaunts immernoch geprüft werden. Er teilte mir wortwörtlich dies mit: 

Grüß dich

Deine beiden Accounts wurden im Rahmen einer Untersuchung auf kriminelle Aktivitäten mit einer Handvoll anderen Accounts gesperrt. Leider überschnitt sich diese Aktion mit der von mir schon genannten Sperrung einer großen Anzahl von kompromittierten Accounts, so dass deine Accounts danach kurz entsperrt wurden, was aber nicht korrekt war.

Die Untersuchung, wegen der deine Accounts weiterhin gesperrt sind dauern noch an. Ich kann momentan leider nicht sagen, wie lange dies noch dauern wird, und ob deine Accounts danach wieder freigegeben werden.


Also um es zum Abschluss zu bringen. Bei EA ist der Accaunt keinesfalls sicher und wenn einem der Accaunt gehackt wurde bekommt man nichts zurück sonderen darf nun schon seit wochen diesen nicht mehr benutzen und hat dann noch die Aussicht das diese nie mehr freigegeben werden und man eine Menge € für nichts investiert hat. Da wähnt man sich irgendwie in einem falschen Film. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und aus einigen Foren weis ich das ich leider nicht der Einzige bin.

Gruß

Ladejarl


----------



## Skypi (26. März 2011)

also ich fühl mich sicher 

das wichtigste ist vor allem bei mails, die sich ausgeben als wären sie von da oder da, auf die links zu achten


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. März 2011)

Zum Glück kriege ich selten Phishing-Mails ins Postfach geflattert und die bisherigen waren immer sehr leicht zu enttarnen.   

Ich bin sogar so paranoid, dass ich in einer von amazon geschickten E-Mail nicht auf irgendwelche Links klicke, zum Beispiel wenn Bewertungen zu Verkäufern anstehen ^^. (Du landest ja direkt auf einer Login-Seite, die auch mal gefaked sein kann) Logge mich da immer direkt bei amazon ein und nehme die Bewertungen vor.


----------



## Bonc (27. März 2011)

Aus meinem EA Downloadmanager, in dem immer alle spiele angezeigt wurden, sind letzte Woche alle Spiele verschunden gewesen.Als ich Crysis darüber runterladen wollte und meine Serial key eingab kam noch mal kurz die auswahl welche sprache ich denn wünsche und dann nix mehr kein download garnix.Aber der key wird jetzt als schon benutzt angesehen.Vom Support hab ich bis jetzt noch keine stellungnahme bekommen.Total nervig 40 euro erstmal weg,bis das geklärt ist.


----------



## Lakete96 (28. März 2011)

Bei mir wurde der steam account gehackt, war natürlich erstmal geschockt weil ich sehr viele Games über steam gekauft hatte(u.a. Dawn of War 2), ich hatte mich wahrscheinlich auf einer gefälschten Internetseite angemeldet(war fast nicht vom Original zu unterscheiden, mit copyrigth usw.).Ich hatte dann schnell ein Support-ticket erstellt, mein Problem geschildert und ein Scan vom Key des Spieles Dawn of War 2 mit Accountnamen(nicht der Anzeigenamen ) gemacht und abgeschickt 2 Tage später hab ich ein neues Passwort zugeschickt bekommen und konnte meinen Account wieder ohne Probleme nutzen,es wurde auch nichts geändert oder etwas dazu gekauft(wär ja auch ziemlich blöd vom Hacker(oder wie ihr den Menschen nennen wollt )).


----------



## kaishakunin (29. März 2011)

Mir hat mal ein Tunichtgut meinen Steamaccount gehackt. 
Wie weiß ich nicht. Vieleicht über einen Keylogger, über Bruteforce oder ich bin Opfer meines Leichtsinns geworden. Ich hatte einen Emailaccount mit gleichem Namen bei Yahoo. Eines Tages hab ich aus Jux meinen Spielernamen in Google eingegeben und habe eine Seite gefunden auf der samt und sonders höchst illegales angeboten wurde - gehackte Pornoaccounst und Mailadressen mit den zugehörigen Passwörtern.
Ich habe da meine Mailadresse + Passwort stehen sehen und war von Donner gerührt.
Hab sofort das Passwort geändert, nur war ich so dumm und hab nicht meinen Steamaccount direkt geändert, da war der gleiche Name und das gleiche Passwort drin und dann hat wohl einer 1 und 1 zusammengezählt, ist in meinen Steamaccount, Passwort geändert und ich konnte nicht mehr rein.
Naja, ich habe dem Steamsupport Fotos meiner Games mit den zugehörigen Seriennummer geschickt und man hat dort sofort reagiert und den Account auf ein neues Passwort umgestellt und dieses mir zugeschickt.. Problem gelöst und Gott sei Dank hat der Übeltäter nirgendwo gecheated, so das mein Account auch nicht via VAC gesperrt war. 
Das war hartes Lehrgeld.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. März 2011)

kaishakunin schrieb:


> [...] da war der gleiche Name und das gleiche Passwort drin [...]


Das kenne ich nur zu gut.  Ist einfach der Bequemlichkeit geschuldet - aber wer macht sich denn noch die Mühe und erstellt für jeden Dienst im Netz einen völlig anderen Usernamen nebst sicherem Passwort? Klar, es gibt Passwort-Manager, welche unterschiedliche Login-Daten speichern und bequem abrufbar sind, die sind auch ziemlich sicher - nur muss der Hacker eben nur noch ein Passwort knacken, um "richtig abzusahnen". :o


----------



## lulu23x (29. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich wurde vor kurzen bei steam als Hacker "beschuldigt"
um gleich klar zu stellen haben ich 800 stunden prestige10 lvl 70 gehabt (mw2)..
Wieso sollte ich da Hacken?
auf jeden fall machte steam ein update und dazu ging die firewall auf ob ich dieses zulasse,was ich gemacht habe weil ich dachte steam sei ja vertrauenswürdig!
10 min später wollte ich mich einloggen und siehe da,es geht nichts mehr!!??
als ich steam anschrieb,kam die antwort,ich hätte VERSUCHT zu hacken!!
aha??
nach tagelangen hin und her schreiben antwortet steam nicht mehr =(
was kann man dagegen tun das ich meinen acount wieder bekomme??ich habe den scheiss nicht gemacht und habe es auch nicht vor!!!
ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen,ob ihc wohl auch privat gegen die klagen kann(anzeige usw)
lg
corinna


----------



## Exar-K (29. März 2011)

lulu23x schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wurde vor kurzen bei steam als Hacker "beschuldigt"
> um gleich klar zu stellen haben ich 800 stunden prestige10 lvl 70 gehabt (mw2)..
> Wieso sollte ich da Hacken?
> ...


Das klingt sehr dubios. Cheater werden von Valve nur für den Multiplayer des jeweiligen Spieles gesperrt (VAC), deinen ganzen Steamaccount machen die deshalb bestimmt nicht dicht.


----------



## lulu23x (29. März 2011)

es ist nur der multiplayer das nadere geht


----------



## Exar-K (30. März 2011)

Wie hast du Steam/Valve kontaktiert? Über ein Supportticket? Haben sie sich genau geäußert was dir vorgeworfen wird? Konnten sie dir entsprechende Hacks nachweisen oder Sonstiges?


----------



## lulu23x (30. März 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wie hast du Steam/Valve kontaktiert? Über ein Supportticket? Haben sie sich genau geäußert was dir vorgeworfen wird? Konnten sie dir entsprechende Hacks nachweisen oder Sonstiges?


ich habe schon öfters ein ticket erstellt,nur die schleissen es immer..natürlich konnten die mir keinen hack nachweisen,hatte ja nichts =(
mir wird vorgeworfen "versuchter hack" wie soll denn sowas gehn???
dann schreiben sie,ich hätte gehackt!! als ich mit anzeige drohte schreib bis heute keiner mehr zurück...was kann ich denn noch machen?
lg


----------



## Exar-K (30. März 2011)

Versuchter Hack klingt merkwürdig. Ich würde nochmal den englischen Support anschreiben (oder den deutschen, je nachdem welchen du zuerst genommen hast) und die ganze Sachlage höflich beschreiben und nach einer Begründung und einem Nachweis fragen.
Im Forum kann man sicher auch einen Beitrag schreiben, die anderen Nutzer wissen meist auch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp.
Alternativ bleibt dir als letzte Lösung natürlich auch ein Anwalt, sofern dir das der eine Multiplayer wert ist.


----------



## danmage (30. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Noch über zwei Jahrzehnten im Netz, muss ich gestehen, dass "nur" mein wow-Account vor knapp zwei Monaten gehackt wurde.
> Zu jener Zeit gabs auf der Startseite von WOW extra eine News zu jenem Thema. Und ich war damit bei weitem nicht der Einzige, bei dem das passiert ist.
> Das "lustige" daran ist, dass ich sehr lange gar nicht gespielt habe.
> Immerhin wieder alles bekommen und dank dem Typen, der ein wenig gefarmt hat, hatte ich schlussendlich mehr auf der Bank als zuvor :/
> ...



Ist bei mir ziemlich ähnlich. WoW-Account wurde auch vor ca. 2 Monaten gehackt. Zum Glück war mein Account damals gerade inaktiv. Da hatte sich der Hacker umsonst bemüht.   

Die E-Mailadresse als Battle-Net Login finde ich auch ziemlich unsicher.

Da ist der Authenticater eigenlich schon Pflicht.


----------



## lulu23x (30. März 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Versuchter Hack klingt merkwürdig. Ich würde nochmal den englischen Support anschreiben (oder den deutschen, je nachdem welchen du zuerst genommen hast) und die ganze Sachlage höflich beschreiben und nach einer Begründung und einem Nachweis fragen.
> Im Forum kann man sicher auch einen Beitrag schreiben, die anderen Nutzer wissen meist auch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp.
> Alternativ bleibt dir als letzte Lösung natürlich auch ein Anwalt, sofern dir das der eine Multiplayer wert ist.


Hi
ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht das es merkwürdig klingt!ich habe es auf der deutschen seite gemacht (also das ticket erstellt)..
Höfflich war ich die ganze zeit,aber jetzt wo mich jeder als hacker beschimpft ist es schön blöd das gegenteil zu beweisen.Mir ist der account nicht soooo wichtig,mir geht es eher um den ruf den mein clan bald hat,ich mein ich und mein mann haben einen clan gegründet der chon etwas bekannt ist,und zuvor hatten wir einen clanwar,natürlcih denken die das ich gecheatet hab weil die haushoch verloren haben =(
ich versuch nochmal den englishen anzuschreiben mal sehn was kommt,danke für die info (an alle)
lg


----------



## Tiakara (11. November 2011)

Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein Account gehackt worden. Wieviel davon von Glück und wieviel von Vorsicht und sicheren Passwörtern kommt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es sehr viel mehr Fishing-Versuche für direkte Spiele-Accounts, wie z.B. WoW gibt, als für Plattformen wie Steam. Bei Steam bin ich bisher noch von jedem Versuch verschont worden, für bestimmte Spiele, oder auch Facebook flattern einem die Fishing-Mails sogar massenweise in den Briefkasten, obwohl man dort nicht mal einen Account hat 

Wobei ich durchaus Leute kenne, deren Account schon einmal gehackt wurde, wie sicher deren Passwörter waren, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## th_h_hexley (11. November 2011)

Bioware hat meine login Daten verloren, als in ihr altes Forum eingebrochen wurde. Hatte aber für mich keine Konsequenzen ausser, dass ich das Kennwort wechseln musste.

Als Hilfsmittel benutze ich 1Password mit dropbox, um alle meine  Kennwörter auf allen Rechnern und Telefon zu generieren und aktuell zu halten und. Einige wichtige Kennwörter wie das von 1Password, meinem Arbeitsrechner etc. sind lang und bestehen aus Buchstaben Sonderzeichen und Zahlen.
Für Kennwörter, die ich mir merken will, nehme ich Liedtexte oder Gedichte als Basis und spiele damit, bis es mit sicher scheint - kein leetspeak.


----------



## Freelancer2000 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe vor kurzem das Passwort für meinen Steam-Account vergessen. Kein Problem dachte ich mir und versuchte es über die Möglichkeiten die einem Steam bietet.
Nachdem es Fehlermeldungen hagelte, schrieb ich den Steam-Support direkt an. Nach 2 Tagen bekam ich dann eine Antwort und wurde aufgefordet einen CD-Key einzuscannen, welcher mit dem Account verbunden sei. Desweiteren wurden alle in Frage kommenden E-Mail Adressen angefordert, die ich ebenfalls gewissenhaft mitgeteilt habe. Wieder vergingen Tage und irgendwann hatte ich eine E-Mail in meinem Postfach mit dem Hinweis, mein PW wurde vom Support geändert eine entsprechende E-Mail mit dem neuen PW ging mir später auch zu. Schön und gut dachte ich mir, der mitgeteilte Account-Name kam mir zwar etwas spanisch vor, aber ich befolgte die Anweisungen des Support-Tickets. Als ich mich in Steam erfolgreich eingeloggt hatte stellte ich fest, dass es sich überhaupt nicht um meinen Account handelt! Ob nun der Accountbesitzer irgendwie an meinen CD-Key kam oder Steam wirklich mist gebaut hat, kann ich jetzt sagen, aber ich finde es wirklich einen Hammer, was sich Steam da geleistet hat! Ich hatte vollen Zugriff. Natürlich habe ich es gemeldet und am Ende bekam ich meinen richtigen Account aber Steam blieb mir eine Anwort schuldig.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Dezember 2011)

lulu23x schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wurde vor kurzen bei steam als Hacker "beschuldigt"
> um gleich klar zu stellen haben ich 800 stunden prestige10 lvl 70 gehabt (mw2)..
> Wieso sollte ich da Hacken?
> ...


Soweit ich weiß, sperrt dir Valve das Spiel nur, wenn du eine gewisse  Anzahl von Reports aus mehreren Partien kassiert hast und Steam deine  Spieldateien auf manipulation überprüft hat. Damit wollen sie  sichergehen, dass nicht einfach ein guter Spieler gesperrt wird. 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht irgendwas an deinen Spieldateien  rummanipuliert hast, irgendwelche Mods oder sonstwas aufgespielt hast?

@Topic:
Bisher wurde ich zum Glück nicht Opfer eines Hacks. Ich wechsel mein Passwort für die wichtigen Dinge wie Email, Steam, etc. auch recht oft und schau, dass ich ne Kombination aus Groß-Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen, Sonderzeichen hab. Auch verwende ich nur Worte und Phrasen, die nur für mich in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt nen Sinn ergeben. SteamGuard etc. nutze ich auch, wenn verfügbar.


----------



## Kenigo2011 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutz(t)e Steam um Shogun2 zu spielen. Mein CD-Key wurde von Steam wegen angeblichen Missbrauchs gelöscht. Dies hängt meiner Meinung nach mit einem Hack meines Steam-Accounts zusammen. Im Einzelnen:

Mein CD-Key von Shogun2 wurde am 16.11.2011 kommentarlos von Steam aus meiner Spielebibliothek gelöscht. Steam hat mir auf Nachfrage am 18.11.2011 lediglich mitgeteilt, dass "..Ihr CD Key wurde auf Anfrage des Publishers von Ihrem Account entfernt. Bitte kontaktieren Sie den Verkäufer diesbezüglich direkt..". 
Der Verkäufer des CD-Keys (Fa. Game Modul Game Mogul - gekauft auf 100% sicher kaufen & verkaufen - Hitmeister) teilte mir am 25.11.2011 mit, dass ".. auf dem .. CD-Key... gecheatet worden sein.. soll oder sonstiges... Da dies gegen die bestimmungen von steam verstößt wurde der key wohl gespeert..".
Weitere Anfragen an Steam/ SEGA blieben erfolglos, es wurde auf die Zuständigkeit des jeweils anderen verwiesen (SEGA/ Steam bzw. Verkäufer). 
Ich konnte also bisher nicht in Erfahrung bringen, worin im Detail der Missbrauch bestehen soll, insbesondere wann was gemacht worden sein soll und habe deshalb keine Infos über den genauen Hintergrund des Löschvorgangs.

Ich habe definitiv nicht gecheatet, oder sonstige Verstöße begangen. Ich vermute deshalb, dass dies mit dem Hack der Steam Seite vom 6.11.2011 (http://www.chip.de/news/Steam-Forum-Hack-Alles-viel-schlimmer-als-gedacht_52694060.html)   zusammenhängt.
Meine (gmx-) Email-Adresse, die bei Steam hinterlegt war (und für die ich leichtsinnigerweise das gleiche Passwort wie für den Steam Account hinterlegt hatte) wurde am 11.11. nämlich gehackt. Es wurden an sämtliche Adressaten meines Postfaches pishing-Mails versendet. Passwörter habe ich zwischenzeitlich selbstverständlich geändert. 

Ich bin ziemlich fassungslos über das Vorgehen von STEAM zumal ich davon ausgehe, dass das Ganze durch den Hack von STEAM vom 6.11.2011 ausgelöst wurde.


----------

